# St Raphael's School Stillorgan



## ice (24 Mar 2006)

I have a daughter due to start here next September.

Does anyone know anything about this school?

The other one I have her name down for is Mount Anville National School.

Any opinions of either school


----------



## Ana (26 Mar 2006)

*Re: St Raphaels School Stillorgan*

go with mount anville - seriously!!!


----------



## ice (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: St Raphaels School Stillorgan*

why so ?


----------



## Grizzly (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: St Raphaels School Stillorgan*

My own three kids attended the infants school in St.Raphaels and each of them loved it and looked forward to going in every day. If the more senior schools are anything like the infants school it should be a good place.... I think that Mount Anville is costly?


----------



## ice (27 Mar 2006)

*Re: St Raphaels School Stillorgan*

Thanks Grizzly.....The Mount Anville I'm talking about is the public school on the lwr Kilmacud road....not the private one.

are your children still there ?


----------



## Cantona7 (31 Mar 2006)

Hi
My daughter goes to St Raphaela's and it is a wonderfull school. Mount Anville school wouldnt have the same facilities as St Raphaelas in terms of recreational etc   the only upside is access to their secondary school which is the holy grail for some people in this area.. cant imagine why! Good luck with your choice..


----------



## ice (31 Mar 2006)

Thanks for all the replies...I think I will go with Raphael's.....Sr Mary, the principal seems really lovely......

I have her name down for muckross but there is also Raphael's secondary....sure that decision in 2015 is a long time away


----------



## Cantona7 (31 Mar 2006)

good luck ice.. I agree Sr Mary is a saint! I dont think you will regret your choice..


----------



## jambr (24 Oct 2006)

*Re: St Raphaels School Stillorgan*



Ana said:


> go with mount anville - seriously!!!


I suppose this is a bit late but why do you say "Mount Anville - Seiously"!!!
I have experience of both schools and think St. Raphaelas is a far better school, more facilities, small classes, more parent friendly. I am so glad I moved my girls. One just finished the secondary with high points. The other is still in primary and doing really well. I think it is just the name "Mount Anville" people are impressed with.


----------



## dubmark74 (12 Jul 2011)

*St Raphaelas secondary school*

Hi, I've just moved to the stillorgan area have a place in st Raphaelas seconday school for my daughter for September. A friend mentioned to me that there is some 'troublesome' kids in this school. Does anyone know much about this school. Any help appreciated.


----------



## rustbucket (12 Jul 2011)

dubmark74 said:


> Hi, I've just moved to the stillorgan area have a place in st Raphaelas seconday school for my daughter for September. A friend mentioned to me that there is some 'troublesome' kids in this school. Does anyone know much about this school. Any help appreciated.



Surely there are troublesome kids in every school. Also depends on your view of 'troublesome'. I dont know much about the school but its in a nice area and seems to have good facilities.

Best thing is to go in to the principal and speak to them. Most schools have an open day where someone from the staff will show prospective parents around. That will give you a chance to see what its like.

You can also go onto the department of Education and Science Website and see if the school has had a whole school evaluation or report done recently. This will detail aspects of the standard of teaching for particular subjects etc


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jul 2011)

cousin of mine went there years ago and if she was still living in the area she'd send her daughter there in a flash.


----------



## huskerdu (13 Jul 2011)

My girls will hopefully go to St Raphealas in a few years. . I have heard nothing but good reports from parents of current pupils.

I couldn't make it to the open day this year, but I got great reports back from a number of parents who did. Good atmosphere, great facilities.


----------



## peelabee (2 Aug 2011)

My daughter started there in September 2010 and LOVES it!  she was offered places in Mt Anville and Muckross but both


----------



## dubmark74 (2 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, i appreciate it


----------



## Tintagel (3 Aug 2011)

peelabee said:


> My daughter started there in September 2010 and LOVES it! she was offered places in Mt Anville and Muckross but both


 
But both......


----------

